# اسئلة خفيفة



## Zayer (31 أغسطس 2005)

مرحبا بكم 

كيف حالكم  انا ما ادري شئ عن الديانة  المسيحية   

بس حبيت اسئلكم كم سؤال 

انا سمعت انكم تعتقدو بوجود اكثر من اله 

وهم عيسى و مريم و الله 

  

فهل هذا صحيح ؟  

السؤال الثاني في بعض الاشياء الاقيها في تقاليد الغرب  ولا ادري هل هي مشتقة من ديانتهم الي اظن انها المسيحية 

ام انها عادات من عندهم 

مثل شرب الخمر هل هو حلال ام محرم الدين المسيحي 

ومجامعة النساء ذون علاقة شريعة ما موقع الديانة المسيحية منها  


وبس ما ابي اكثر عليكم


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2005)

بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول

لا خطأ

فنحن نعبد اله واحد و لا نؤمن بتعدد الاله فهذ هرطقة المسلمون تمسكوا بها لغرض معين


اما بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني فالسكر حرام و ايضا المعاشرة الجنسية من غير زاج حرام

حيث يقول المسيح اذا نظرت الى امرأة و اشتهيتها فقد زنيت بها في قلبك

فهنا تحريم ليس فقط للمعاشرة بل حتى للتفكير بهذا الامر


اتمنى الحواب واظح

صلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2005)

بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول

لا خطأ

فنحن نعبد اله واحد و لا نؤمن بتعدد الاله فهذ هرطقة المسلمون تمسكوا بها لغرض معين


اما بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني فالسكر حرام و ايضا المعاشرة الجنسية من غير زاج حرام

حيث يقول المسيح اذا نظرت الى امرأة و اشتهيتها فقد زنيت بها في قلبك

فهنا تحريم ليس فقط للمعاشرة بل حتى للتفكير بهذا الامر


اتمنى الجواب واظح

صلام و نعمة


----------



## Zayer (31 أغسطس 2005)

اها شكرا للأجابة 

طيب عندي سؤال اخر 

قبل فترة توفي رجل دين من عندكم الي يسمى البابا  

ما هي وضيفته وما يمثله عندكم ؟


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2005)

حاله حال شيخ الازهر عندكم :d


----------



## Zayer (31 أغسطس 2005)

اممم مع اني ما اعرف شنو يسوي شيخ الازهر بضبط     او بالاحرى ما اعرفه 

بس اضن انه يصدر الفتاوي 

طيب اخر سؤال الى اليوم    

انا سمعت شئ 

ان الرجل اذا تزوج امرأة  لا يجوز له طلاقها او الزواج بغيرها 

مدى الحياة الا اذا ماتت فهل هذا صحيح ؟


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2005)

نعم هذا صحيح فهذه قمت الكمال  العدالة

لا كما يسمح للرجل بالثلاث  و الرباع و ما ملكت اليمين


----------



## Zayer (1 سبتمبر 2005)

طيب هل تسمحي لي ان اعلق على النقطة ا لاخيرة ؟


----------



## Zayer (1 سبتمبر 2005)

انا اسف لاني ما انتضرت الموافقة 

ولكن تعليقاتي هي 

* بعد الزواج اذا صار خلاف كبير بين الزوجين ولا يمكن الاصلاح بينهما فما العمل  اذا كان لا يوجد شئ اسمه طلاق 

* اذا كان الزوج ظالما لزوجة ومقصر في حقها و جاعل حياتها مثل الجحيم فماذا تفعل الزوجة ؟ 

* اذا الزوجة خانت زوجها بمعاشرة رجل غير زوجها ماذا يمكن ان يفعل الزوج ؟ 


وبنسبة الى تعدد الزوجات 

ففي ذلك حكمة   

والله سبحانه وتعالى يقول في كتابه 

<<وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تُقْسِطُوا فِي الْيَتَامَى فَانْكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى وَثُلَاثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلَّا تَعُولُوا>>

كما تلاحظي ان هناك شرط  وهو العدل بينهم


----------



## My Rock (1 سبتمبر 2005)

اولا الطلاق غير مسموح الا لعلة الزنة


اما اذا كان الزوج ظالم فهذا لا ينطبق 
لان مادام  الزوج و الزوجة مؤمنين و الرب يكون محور علاقتهم فلا يحدث هذا الشئ

اما اذا كان الزوج ظالم فكيف له ان يؤمن بالمكتوب او يكون مؤمنا و يتصرف هذه التصرفات

فخصم الكلام هذا الشئ لا ينطبق على المؤمنين


----------



## Zayer (1 سبتمبر 2005)

طيب اذا كان الزوج ظالما و الزوجة مؤمنة 

فما الحل ؟


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

الطلاق هو مظهر الرفض وعدم الرضا بواقع معين أي بالزواج . وعدم قبول العيش مع شريك الحياة أو شريكة الحياة . وان المبدأ العام هو ان احد الزوجين او كليهما يرفض ان تستمر على ذلك النوع من الحياة التي ربما كان راضيا بها من قبل . ونظرا لوجود مخرج من هذه الحياة , أو نظرا لوجود سبيل للخروج من ذلك السجن الذي يرفضه الزوجان , يهرب كل منهما أو احدهما الى التحرر . فالطلاق اذن مظهر للرفض وأسلوب للانعتاق والتحرر من سجن الزوجية كما يسميه البعض . 

لوعرف الانسان أن هذا السجن له أبواب من ذهب , وقيود من حرير لعزف عن تسميته سجنا , وبارك الله لاجل تأسيس الزواج .  لكن هذه الظاهرة هي بخلاف ترتيب الله وبخلاف ارادته .والكتاب المقدس يعيدنا الى ما قاله السيد المسيح عن هذا الموضوع , حيث قال الكتاب المقدس بان الله من بدء الخليقة ذكرا وأنثى خلقهما . ويقول أيضا : " من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته , ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا , فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان " . لكن الفريسيين اذ أرادوا أن يجربوا المسيح قالوا له : " فلماذا أوصى موسى أن تعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلق ? " فقال لهم : " ان موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم ان تطلقوا نساءكم . ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا . وأقول لكم : ان من طلق أمرأته الا بسبب الزنا وتزوج باخرى يزني , والذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني " . وهكذا لقد اصلح المسيح مفهوم الطلاق ووضع له شرطا , وأعاد ترتيب الزواج الى وضعه الاول اذ قال : " يكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا " , وهذا الجسد لا يمكن ان ينفصل بسهولة ولا يحق  لأي انسان ان يتدخل لفصله لأن الذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان . وهكذا نجد أن  تعليم المسيح واضح جدا وهو منع الطلاق الا بسبب واحد وهو عدم الوفاء . وبما أن  الله لا يريد ولا يحب عدم الوفاء , اذا فهو لا يريد ولا يحب الطلاق , ولا  يأذن ايضا بالطلاق.


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> اممم مع اني ما اعرف شنو يسوي شيخ الازهر بضبط     او بالاحرى ما اعرفه
> 
> بس اضن انه يصدر الفتاوي
> 
> ...


إن مفهوم الزواج في الدين المسيحي هو أنه سُنّة مقدسة من الله تعالى. هو رباط روحي يرتبط فيه رجل واحد، وامرأة واحدة، وتُعرف هذه الرابطة برابطة الزواج، التي يتساوى فيها كل من المرأة والرجل، فيكون كل نهما مساوياً ومكملاً للآخر، وذلك بحسب شريعة الله القائلة: "لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونان جسداً واحداً" (تكوين 24:2). فكلمات الله عز وجل، تعني أنه عندما يتزوج رجل بامرأة، فإنه يكمّلها وهي تكمله، ويذوب كيان كل واحد منهما بالآخر في المحبة المتبادلة والتفاهم، وذلك بحسب وصيته تعالى القائلة: "عندما يتزوج رجل بامرأة فإنهما ليس بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد" (متى 6:19). وهذا يعني أن رابطة الزواج يجب أن تدوم بين الرجل والمرأة في محبة الله ومخافته. إذ لا ينبغي على الرجل أن ينظر إلى زوجته بأنها أدنى منه مرتبة، أو أنها عبدة للمتعة الجسدية والخدمة المنزلية، فهي نصفه الآخر الذي يكمّله، وواجب عليه أن يحافظ على هذا النصف محافظة تامة كما يحافظ على نفسه، ويحبها كما يحب نفسه تماماً. كما ينبغي على المرأة أن تحافظ على زوجها كما تحافظ على نفسها، تحبه وتحترمه وتحافظ على قدسية الزواج. وعليها أن تنظر إليه كنصفها الآخر المكمّل لها، وكحصن لها يدافع عنها ويصونها. لأنه كما أن المسيح هو رأس الكنيسة، فكذلك الرجل هو رأس المرأة (أفسس 23:5). وبناء على ذلك، على كل من الرجل والمرأة أن يحب شريكه كنفسه. والمفروض أن تدوم هذه الرابطة الزوجية رابطة مقدسة حتى الموت لأن ما جمعه الله لا يفرّقه إنسان (متى 6:19). هذا هو مفهوم الزواج في الدين المسيحي. 

+ ما هي الغاية من الزواج المسيحي؟ 

- إن غاية الزواج والهدف منه في الدين المسيحي، يمكن أن تلخص فيما يلي: 

1 - استئناس أحد الفريقين بالآخر، أي الزوج والزوجة، ومساعدته ومواساته في حالات العسر واليسر. 

 2 - تقديس الغرائز والميول الطبيعية التي أوجدها الله في الإنسان، وتوجيهها التوجيه الصحيح. 

3 - تكوين رابطة مقدسة بين شخصين مختلفين، ذكر وأنثى، واتحادهما اتحاداً روحياً في جسد واحد بحيث يكون كل منهما مكملاً للآخر. وهذا سرّ إلهي عظيم ورد ذكره في الكتاب المقدس (أفسس 31:5-32). ونتيجة لهذا الاتحاد تنشأ محبة وتفاهم مشتركان. 

4 - إنجاب ذريّة صالحة تتربى في مخافة الله وتأديبه لحمد اسمه الأقدس وتمجيده. 

هذه هي الأهداف الأربعة التي يرمي إليها الزواج في الدين المسيحي.

+  كيف يتم الزواج عادة عند المسيحيين؟ 

- لا نعتقد أن هناك طريقة واحدة يتم فيها الزواج، لأن لكل بلد ولكل شعب عاداته وتقاليده. ولكن نورد ما يلي على سبيل المثال: فأول خطوة بالنسبة للزواج، هي أن يكون كل من الشاب والفتاة في سن مناسبة للزواج وتحمّل المسئوليات، وبصحة جيدة تؤهلهما لذلك. أما بالنسبة للطريقة المتبعة، فأعتقد أن الطرق والأساليب قد تختلف قليلاً من بلد لآخر بالنسبة للعادات والتقاليد. ولكن الطريقة المتّبعة عادة، هي أن يختار الشاب فتاة مناسبة قد يتعرّف عليها شخصياً، أو بواسطة الأهل والأصدقاء، فيذهب مع أهله ويطلب يدها من أهلها، فإذا وافقت الفتاة ووافق أهلها تكون هناك فترة تعارف بين الشاب والفتاة على أخلاق بعضهما، ويتفاهمان بالنسبة لبعض الأمور التي تهمّ كلاًّ منهما، وتسمى هذه الفترة فترة الخطبة. وبعد ذلك يتم الزواج، وتكون مراسيم الزواج عادة في الكنيسة، وتجري على يد أحد رجال الدين بناء على لكلمة الله والطقوس الكنسية المتّبعة وبوجود المدعوّين من أهل وأصدقاء ومعارف الطرفين وبوجود شهود على ذلك يُعرَفون بالشابين. 

+ هل يكون عادة شروط خاصة بالنسبة للزواج؟ 

-      قد يكون هناك شروط خاصة بين الطرفين بالنسبة للمسكن وفرش البيت وغيرها من الأمور التي تهمهما علماً بأن الشاب والفتاة يتعاونان في بعض الأحيان. وما يجدر ذكره أن ليس هناك مهر يدفعه العريس للعروس أو لأهلها بقصد الزواج. ومن أهم الشروط هو أن يكون الشاب المتقدم للزواج غير مرتبط مع شريك آخر وكذلك الفتاة. كما ينبغي على الشاب أن يطلب يد الفتاة التي تناسبه وتصلح أن تكون شريكة لحياته، دون أن يكون هناك إجبار أو إكراه في الموضوع بالنسبة للطرفين.


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

إن المسيحية تنهي عن الزنا , و ت حر  ض الممؤمن على حياة القداسة .  فقد جاء في الكتاب المقدس ,  في العهد الجديد هذه الآيات :؛ أ هربوا من الزنا «(1كورنثوس 18:6 ) ؛لان هذه هي إرادة الله : قداستكم , أن تمتنعوا عن الزنا «(1تسالونيكي 3:4) ؛أما الشهوات الشبابية فاهرب منها.  واتبع البر والإيمان والمحبة والسلام ,  مع الذين يدعون الرب من قلب نقي «(2 تيموثاوس 22:2)    وهناك آيات أخرى كثيرة جدا  تحرض على حياة القداسة وتنهي عن الزنا .  بل إن السيد المسيح قال في الموعظة على الجبل : ؛ قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء (أي منذالقديم) لا تزن.وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من ينظر إلى إمرأة  ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه «( متى 28.27:5).  أي إنه لا ينهي عن الزنا الفعلي فقط ,  بل حتى عن الافكار الشريرة الدنسة .    ويقول  الكتاب المقدس أيضا  :  ليكن الزواج مكرما  ,  والمضجع غير نجس .  وأما العاهرون والزناة  فسيدينهم الله (عبرانيين 4:13 ).  وقال أيضا  : لا تضلوا لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان ,  ولا فاسقون ... يرثون ملكوت الله. 

 كان الحكم في العهد القديم ( بحسب  شريعة موسى )  بخصوص الزنا  هو الرجم بالحجارة . وكان هذا قانونا  دوليا  . ولكن هل منع هذا عن إرتكاب خطيئة الزنا ? لا , لان العقاب الجسدي لا يحو  ل الخاطىء إلى إنسان بار  بل يجعله يحاول إخفاء جرائمه . فالمسيحية لا تعطينا الحق لان ن عاقب الخاطىء , بل نترك هذا للسلطات الحكومية . وإنما مسؤولية المؤمن هي أن ينصح الناس بأن يعترفوا بذنوبهم و أن يتوبوا عنها , وأن يؤمنوا بالمسيح الذي مات وقام لاجل خلاصنا .  فمتى آمنا به وقبلناه في قلوبنا  ننال غفران الخطايا ونحصل على طبيعة جديدة تحب البر وتبغض الشر  .


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> طيب اذا كان الزوج ظالما و الزوجة مؤمنة
> 
> فما الحل ؟


الى الانجيل فهو الحل لكل جيل
والمرأةالتي لهارجل غير مؤمن وهي ترتضي ان يسكن معها فلا تتركه


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

مثل شرب الخمر هل هو حلال ام محرم الدين المسيحي 




إن هذا السؤال شائك إلى حد ما، إذ قد يسيء البعض تفسير الإجابة عليه نظراً لأن كل إنسان ينظر إليه من زاويته الخاصة، لذا نرجو القارئ الكريم عدم إساءة فهم الإجابة والتروّي قبل الحكم، وفي حال الشك استطلاع رأي الكتاب المقدس بهذا الصدد. 

لقد ورد ذكر الخمر في أكثر من موضع في الكتاب المقدس، وكان الخمر يُصنع من العنب (إرميا 9:6). وكان عصير العنب يستعمل بعد عصره بطرق مختلفة كشراب فاكهة غير مختمر، أو كخمرة بعد التخمير، أو كخلّ بعد زيادة التخمير. وكان الخمر المصنوع من العنب يستعمل لأغراض مختلفة أيضاً وفي مناسبات مختلفة. فكان يُستعمل مثلاً لتطهير الجروح، كما كان يُقدم كشراب في الحفلات والولائم والأفراح. وكان يُستعمل أيضاً في الهيكل لأغراض دينية، كما كان يوصف قليل منه كدواء، كما ورد على لسان بولس الرسول عندما قال لتلميذه تيموثاوس: "استعمل خمراً قليلاً من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة" (1تيموثاوس 23:5). وإن الكتاب المقدس لم يحرّم الخمر تحريماً قاطعاً، كما أنه لو يحرم الطعام والشراب على أنواعه لأسباب دينية تحول دخول الإنسان ملكوت الله. فقال يسوع بهذا الصدد: "ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجّس الإنسان، بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجّس الإنسان" (متى 11:15). 

ولكن يظهر أن الناس على مر العصور أساءوا استعمال الخمر فحذّرهم الله ووبّخهم على ذلك في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد. 

1 - ورد في سفر الأمثال ما يلي: "الخمر مستهزئة، المسكر عجاج، ومن يترنّح بهما فليس بحكيم" (أمثال 1:20). 

2 - وورد عن الخمر أيضاً في سفر الأمثال ما يلي: "لمن الويل، لمن الشقاوة، لمن المخاصمات، لمن الكرب، لمن الجروح بلا سبب، لمن ازمهرار العينين، للذين يدمنون الخمر الذين يدخلون في طلب الشراب الممزوج. لا تنظر إلى الخمر إذا احمرّت حين تظهر حبابها في الكأس، وساغت مرقرقة، في الآخر تلسع كالحيّة وتلدغ كالأفعوان" (أمثال 29:23-31). 

3 - وورد في سفر إشعياء النبي: "ويل للأبطال على شرب الخمر، ولذوي القدرة على مزج السكر" (إشعياء 22:5). 

4 - ويقول هوشع النبي: "الزنى والخمر والسلافة تخلب القلب" (هوشع 11:4). 

والمعروف أن الخمر تلعب برأس شاربها، لذلك كان لا يسمح للكاهن في العهد القديم أن يشرب منها عند ممارسة الخدمة المقدسة (لاويين 9:10) كما أنه لم يكن لائقاً للقضاة أن يشربوا منها عند جلوسهم في مجالس القضاء (أمثال 4:31-5 وإشعياء 7:28). وقد أعلن الكتاب المقدس أن في شرب الخمر مضرّة فقال محذّراً: "لا تكن بين شرَّيبيّ الخمر، بين المتلفين أجسادهم" (أمثال 20:23). وأن الكتاب المقدس ينهي أيضاً عن السكر بالخمر، وعلم أن السكر به خطية فقال: "ويل للمبكرين صباحاً يتبعون المسكر، للمتأخرين في العتمة تلهبهم الخمر" (إشعياء 11:5). 

وقد ورد في العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس ما يلي: 

1 - "إن كان أحد سكيراً.. لا تخالطوا ولا تؤاكلوا مثل هذا" (1كورنثوس 11:5). 

2 - ويقول أيضاً: "وأعمال الجسد ظاهرة التي هي زنى وعهارة، دعارة .. حسد، قتل، سكر.. إن الذين يفعلون مثل هذه لا يرثون ملكوت الله" (غلاطية 19:5-21). 

3 - كما أن الكتاب المقدس ينهي عن السكر فيقول: "ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذؤي فيه الخلاعة، بل امتلئوا بالروح" (أفسس 18:5). وبهذا نلاحظ أن الكتاب المقدس يشدّد على عدم السكر بالخمر، وبناء عليه فإن الدين المسيحي ينهي عن السكر بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة، مع العلم أن البعض يجيز شرب القليل منه ولا سيما في المناسبات الاجتماعية، مع التحفّظ والانتباه إلى عدم السكر به. 

4 - كما يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن الشمامسة يجب ألا يكونوا مولعين بالخمر الكثير بقوله: "كذلك يجب أن يكون الشمامسة ذوي وقار لا ذوي لسانين، غير مولعين بالخمر الكثير، ولا طماعين بالربح القبيح" (1تيموثاوس 8:3). 

5 - ويفيد الكتاب المقدس أيضاً أنه يجب على الأسقف ألا يكون من مدمني الخمر بقوله: "فيجب أن يكون الأسقف بلا لوم، بعل امرأة واحدة، صاحياً عاقلاً محتشماً، مضيفاً للغرباء صالحاً للتعليم، غير مدمن الخمر.. الخ" (1تيموثاوس 2:3-3). 

أين وبأية مناسبة قال المسيح: "قليل من الخمر يفرح قلب الإنسان"؟ 

في الواقع أن هذا القول لم يرد على لسان السيد المسيح مطلقاً، كما أنه غير وارد إطلاقاً في الكتاب المقدس، وهو ليس آية كتابية كما يعتقد البعض. وأغلب الظن أن الناس ركّبوا هذا القول على أساس أنه موجود في الكتاب المقدس، ونسبوه إلى المسيح لكي يبرّروا شربهم للخمر. وقد تناقله البعض دون فحص أو تدقيق ناسبينه خطأ في المسيح، مع العلم أن المسيح لم يتفوّه بمثل هذه العبارة مطلقاً. وهذا يدل طبعاً على عدم معرفة الكثيرين لما يعلمه الكتاب المقدس أو ما ورد على لسان السيد المسيح. ويعتقد أن هذا القول: "قليل من الخمر يفرّح قلب الإنسان" هو قول مركّب من آيتين، أخذ قسم من كل آية خارج قرينته، فخرج بعد تحويره كآية مزيّفة من صنع الشر. 

وكيف ذلك؟ 

عندما كان داود النبي يسبّح الله الخالق، عظيم الجلال، الباسط السماوات ومؤسس الأرض، جاء من ضمن تسابيحه في المزمور 104 ما يلي: "باركي يا نفسي الرب.. اللابس النور كثوب، الباسط السماوات.. المنبت عشباً للبهائم، وخضرة لخدمة الإنسان، فإخراج خبز من الأرض وخمر تفرح قلب الإنسان.. " (مزمور 1:104 و2 و14 و15). فداود هنا يسبّح الله وبشكره لأنه خلق كل شيء، ومن ضمنها وردت عبارة "خمر يفرّح قلب الإنسان"، وهذا جزء من القول المراد الاستفسار عنه. 

أما القسم الثاني من القول المذكور آنفاً، فيعتقد أنه مقتبس من نصائح بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس بأن يتناول قليلاً من الخمر لأجل معدته وأسقامه الكثيرة، أي أن يستعمل الخمر كدواء. فقد مرد في قوله له: ".. استعمل خمراً قليلاً من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة" (1تيموثاوس 23:5). 

لقد أخذ جزء من الآية خارجاً عن قرينته وحوّر قليلاً فجاء: "قليل من الخمر.. بدلاً من استعمل خمراً قليلاً. أما القسم الثاني فقد اقتبس أيضاً خارج قرينته وهو "يفرّح قلب الإنسان" فجاءت آية مزوّرة ومحوّرة تُقال خطأ على لسان السيد المسيح "قليل من الخمر ..يفرح قلب الإنسان" مع العلم أن هذا القول ليس آية ولا قولاً للسيد المسيح، وليس موجوداً أصلاً في الكتاب المقدس، بل يستعمله البعض عن جهل أو عدم معرفة لتبرير غايتهم بشرب الخمر. 

والخلاصة أن الدين المسيحي لا يحرم شرب الخمر تحريماً قاطعاً بمعنى أن مجرد شربه يعتبر خطية. ولكنه يحذّر من مضارّه إذا شُرب بكثرة، ومن الإدمان عليه أو السكر به، كما يحذّر الدين المسيحي من التعلق بشرب الخمر أو الشرب منه بكثرة لأن عواقبه وخيمة. كما أن الكتاب المقدس يحذّرنا من كل شيء يمكن أن يؤذي أجسادنا لأنها هياكل للروح القدس حسب قول الكتاب المقدس "أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكلٌ للروح القدس" (1كورنثوس 19:6).


----------



## Zayer (14 أكتوبر 2005)

شكرا اخي للرد 

طيب سؤال اخر اخي 

ممكن تشرح لي كيفية الصلاة عندكم  

هل هي بشكل يومي  وكم مرة في اليوم  

وهل هناك صلوات مستحبة غير الواجبة 

ارجو التوضيح


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> شكرا اخي للرد
> 
> طيب سؤال اخر اخي
> 
> ...


 الصلاة بحسب تعليم الكتاب المقدس ( كلام الله الموحى به) , ليست فريضة أو واجبا على الإنسان أن يؤديه , بل هي إمتياز ثمين .  لان الصلاة هي صلة بالله .  و الخطيئة قد فصلت الإنسان عن الله .  و لكن الله يرحب بالخاطىء التائب .  لذلك قال المسيح أنه يكون فرح  في السماء بخاطىء واحد يتوب . " لذلك أول صلاة على الإنسان أن يصليها هي صلاة التوبة و الإعتراف بالذنب .  وأن يطلب الإنسان من الله أن يغفر ذنوبه ,  مؤمنا  بأن المسيح مات لاجله ,  لاننا بالإيمان به ننال غفران الخطايا و متى آمن الشخص فإنه يصلي بعد ذلك لله كأبيه السماوي .  وأهم  شروط الصلاة التي تستجاب , هي أن تكون بإيمان قلبي   و أن نكون مستعدين أن نترك كل شى لا يرضي الله .  قال داود النبي : 

" إن راعيت إثما في قلبي لا يستجب لي الرب ".  فكما أن الطفل إذا عصى أمر والديه لا يجرؤ أن يطلب منهم شئ , كذلك المؤمن عليه أن يرجع عن طريق الخطأ , ثم يصلي لله .  و المؤمن يخاطب الله كأبيه السماوي , و يمكنه أن يصلي في أي وقت .  و لكنه لا يستخدم الصلاة كوسيلة للتظاهر بالتدين أو التقوى . و هناك أيضا شرط آخر هو أن نسامح .  لاننا إن كنا نحقد و نبغض الآخرين فإن الله لا يستجيب لنا . 

 عناصر الصلاة هي : 

أولا    :  تقديم السجود و الإحترام القلبي لله. 

ثانيا  :  أن نطلب منه ما نحتاج إليه في حياتنا الروحية , و كذلك إحتياجاتنا الزمنية . 

ثالثا  :  صلاة الشكر , أن نشكره على محبته و لانه أرسل المسيح ليخلصنا . و نشكره على عنايته المستمرة بنا .  

و المؤمن يحتاج إلى الصلاة لأنها تعطيه قوة روحية .  لذلك علينا ألا نهمل الصلاة .  لذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس : " واظبوا على الصلاة ساهرين فيها بالشكر " .


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

ومتى صلّيت فلا تكن كالمرائين. فانهم يحبون ان يصلّوا قائمين في المجامع وفي زوايا الشوارع لكي يظهروا للناس. الحق اقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا اجرهم. 

واما انت فمتى صلّيت فادخل الى مخدعك واغلق بابك وصلّ الى ابيك الذي في الخفاء.فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية.

وحينما تصلّون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالامم. فانهم يظنون انه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم.

فلا تتشبهوا بهم. لان اباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون اليه قبل ان تسألوه

فصلّوا انتم هكذا. ابانا الذي في السموات. ليتقدس اسمك.

ليأت ملكوتك. لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض.

خبزنا كفافنا اعطنا اليوم.

واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن ايضا للمذنبين الينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير. لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الابد. آمين.

فانه ان غفرتم للناس زلاتهم يغفر لكم ايضا ابوكم السماوي. 

وان لم تغفروا للناس زلاتهم لا يغفر لكم ابوكم ايضا زلاتكم .

متى 6 :5-14

الصلاة هي من أهم الأمور في حياة كل انسان عاقل، يفتتح كل يوم من ايامه بالصلاة الى الله ليوفقه ويهديه رشده . والصلاة هي من حاجات الإنسان الأساسية كالتنفس والاكل والشرب فيمارسها كأنها جزء من اجزاء وجوده .

اللهم ارحمني انا الخاطي باسم يسوع . هذه الصلاة ان صدرت من كل القلب وقرنت بالتوبة الجادة الملزمة ، يصدر بحق مقدمها عفو كامل وشامل ، وينال بها بنوية الله ، بناء على اعترافه الشخصي بالمسيح .

كان الرب يسوع المسيح في موضع خلاء يصلي ، ولما فرغ ، سأله واحد من تلاميذه ان يعلمهم الصلاة . ولعل التلاميذ ادركوا ان هناك علاقة بين حياة سيدهم العجيبة وبين الصلاة . التمسوا منه ان يعلمهم الإبتهال الى الله . ولا ريب في انهم اصابوا كبد الحقيقة في اختيارهم المعلم . لأن يسوع معلم ناجح والمعلم الناجح هو من علم الناس من اختباراته . فلا يشير عليهم بماذا يفعلون لبلوغ الهدف فقط ، بل يريهم بالمثال كيف يمكنهم بلوغه . 

فبهذا الاسلوب المشبع بروح الاختبار ، قدم لهم نموذجاً حياً للصلاة . ضمنه عبارات موجزة ، جعلها قاعدة لما يليق التفوه به أمام عرش النعمة عرش الله.

وهذا النموذج البسيط بكلماته ، العميق بمعانيه ، سمي بالصلاة الربانية ، نسبة للرب الذي وضعه . وهو يحتوي على : المقدمة "أبانا الذي في السموات". وهذا النداء يضعنا في نسبة البنوية لله ، جاء الرب يسوع يقررها بينه وبين الآب وبيننا نحن ايضاً. انها تتضمن الفداء . وهو ان المسيح منقذنا من اللعنة ، حتى انه صيرنا اولاداً لله بالتجديد . وهو ان الروح القدس في الولادة الجديدة , يمنحنا حياة جديدة . وكذلك فيها عمل الإيمان ومفعوله. 

ونفهم من هذه المقدمة ان الصلاة فيها شركة المحبة الشخصية بين المصلي والرب الإله . وان اساس قوتها ونموها ، هي معرفة ابوة الله لنا المعلنة بالروح القدس .

فالطلبات الثلاثة الافتتاحية " ليتقدس اسمك . ليأتِ ملكوتك . لتكن مشيئتك" تختص بالله . 

ثم ثلاث طلبات تختص بالانسان . الاولى تتناول حاجات الجسد "خبزنا كفافنا اعطنا اليوم" والثانية الغفران "واغفر لنا ذنوبنا" . والثالثة تعالج الخطية وتطلب النجاة منها "ولا تدخلنا في تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير".

وبعدئذ الخاتمة . وفيها سبب الصلاة كلها وسبب تقديمها لله . لأن لك الملك ، أي الحق في السلطة المطلقة على العالم ، والقوة على استجابة هذه الطلبات التي تؤول لخيرنا في مجد الله ، ونحن نطلب هذه الاشياء من اجل مجده ، لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الأبد آمين ".

وعقّب المسيح على عبارات الصلاة النموذجية هذه بالتحريض على الطلب فقال : اسألوا تعطوا ، اطلبوا تجدوا ، اقرعوا يفتح لكم . ثم اتبع التحريض بتأكيد جازم ، ان من يسأل يأخذ ومن يطلب يجد ، ومن يقرع يُفتح له .

وفي حديث الرب مع المرأة السامرية ، قال ان الآب السماوي طالب ساجدين حقيقيين ، ويسره ان نتعبد له . شرط ان يكون سجودنا حقيقي بالروح والحق . "الله روح. والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي ان يسجدوا".

العبادة في المسيحية هي عبادة روحية محضة . والمسيحيون الحقيقيون ، يعبدون الله لا في طقوس الناموس الموسوي ، بل في الروح القدس حياة الله وعمله فينا، لذا هي مفعمة بالقوة الإلهية لأنها من دافع وانتاج الروح القدس ومقدمة للآب السماوي باسم يسوع المسيح الجليل.

طلبة البار تقتدر كثيراً في فعلها (يعقوب 5 :16)


----------



## Zayer (18 أكتوبر 2005)

سؤال اخر من هو اباكم ؟؟!؟! 



> فانه ان غفرتم للناس زلاتهم يغفر لكم ايضا ابوكم السماوي.





> فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية



وغيرها


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> سؤال اخر من هو اباكم ؟؟!؟!


 
يالا الغرابـــــة

الاخ فريد بيرد عليك في كذا من رد و انت و لا كانه هو رد عليك بتأتي بكل برود و لا تعلق على ردوده و كانها اشبه بالعدم و تطرح سؤال ثاني... ربي يصبرك يا اخي فريد

بالنسبة لسؤالك على من هو ابانا, نحن نعتبر الله هو ابانا السماوي في المعنى الروحى فهذا لا يعني اننا اولاد عن طريق الجسد بل عن طريق الروح و هو ايضا يدعونا ابنائا بنفس المعنى


----------



## استفانوس (18 أكتوبر 2005)

الصبر
 من ثمار الروح القدس


----------



## Zayer (18 أكتوبر 2005)

> يالا الغرابـــــة
> 
> الاخ فريد بيرد عليك في كذا من رد و انت و لا كانه هو رد عليك بتأتي بكل برود و لا تعلق على ردوده و كانها اشبه بالعدم و تطرح سؤال ثاني... ربي يصبرك يا اخي فريد
> 
> بالنسبة لسؤالك على من هو ابانا, نحن نعتبر الله هو ابانا السماوي في المعنى الروحى فهذا لا يعني اننا اولاد عن طريق الجسد بل عن طريق الروح و هو ايضا يدعونا ابنائا بنفس المعنى




هههههههههههه 

انت غريب  انا سألت وهو جاوب وليس من الضروري ان اعلق على اجوبته 

لاني سألت لاخد العلم فقط ولا حاجة للمناقشة الا اذا طلبها الاخ فريد 

وبنسبة الى الله هو اباكم فهذا هو الجنون عينه 

 

اذا كان اباكم اذا لماذا يعذبكم و يحاسبكم ؟


----------



## استفانوس (18 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> هههههههههههه
> 
> انت غريب  انا سألت وهو جاوب وليس من الضروري ان اعلق على اجوبته
> 
> ...


اعلم اني جاوبت بالبرهان والحجة المقنعة للانسان العاقل والذي يبحث عن الحقيقة
طيب
ماذا تقول ما جاء في الحديث القدسي
الاغنياء وكلائي والفقراء عيالي
الآن اوريد جوابا


----------



## Zayer (18 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> اعلم اني جاوبت بالبرهان والحجة المقنعة للانسان العاقل والذي يبحث عن الحقيقة
> طيب
> ماذا تقول ما جاء في الحديث القدسي
> الاغنياء وكلائي والفقراء عيالي
> الآن اوريد جوابا



هذا الحديث عندنا ؟! 

اسمع اخ فريد هناك قاعدتين 

الاولى تقول العقل فوق الدين  

والثانية اي حديث او رواية سواء عن النبي صلى الله عليه واله  او عن الايمة الطاهرين تتنافى مع القران  

فنضرب بها عرض الحائط 

يعني نعتبره حديث كاذب او رواية كاذبة


----------



## استفانوس (18 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> هذا الحديث عندنا ؟!
> 
> اسمع اخ فريد هناك قاعدتين
> 
> ...


اولا
هذا ليس برواية
ولا حديث كاذب
بل حديث قدسي
لاتستعجل اسال ان كنت لاتعلم
قبل ان يكفروك اهل الدين الاسلامي


----------



## Zayer (18 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> اولا
> هذا ليس برواية
> ولا حديث كاذب
> بل حديث قدسي
> ...



والحديث القدسي مين الي قاله مب الرسول صلى الله عليه واله  ؟ 

انا بسأل مع اني اعرف ا لاجابة 

لان هذا الحديث يتنافىء مع القران 

او ممكن يكون المقصود به شئ اخر  غير الي تفهموه الله اعلم 

انا بسأل وبشوف


----------



## استفانوس (18 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> والحديث القدسي مين الي قاله مب الرسول صلى الله عليه واله  ؟
> 
> انا بسأل مع اني اعرف ا لاجابة
> 
> ...


برافو
اسأل وشوف 
لكن بقية الجواب
ماذا انت صانع اذا ثبت عكس كلامك
والرب يبارك فكرك لمعرفة الحقيقة
طلبي ان تقرأ الانجيل


----------



## استفانوس (28 ديسمبر 2005)

*لقد طال انتظاري
فهل سألت عن الحديث ام لا
الاغنياء وكلائي والفقراء عيالي
وارجو الرد*


----------



## الفيتوري (21 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> نعم هذا صحيح فهذه قمت الكمال  العدالة
> 
> لا كما يسمح للرجل بالثلاث  و الرباع و ما ملكت اليمين


   ارى الأستاذ كأنه يقول التعدد عيب وحرام وكأنه يتحدث عن ملكات اليمين
وهاهي نصوص تثبت ان انبياؤه قد عددو 
فهل اخطأ ربك عندما سمح لهم 
اقرأ:-
ولا تقل لي كما سبق اخوك ان النصوص خطأ:-
يعقوب له نساء

Gn:31:17:

 17. فقام يعقوب وحمل أولاده ونساءه على الجمال. (SVD)



جدعون أيضا له نساء

Jgs:8:30:

 30  وكان لجدعون سبعون ولدا خارجون من صلبه لأنه كانت له نساء كثيرات. (SVD)

داوود أيضا له سراري ونساء

2Sm:5:13:

 13  واخذ داود أيضا سراري ونساء من أورشليم بعد مجيئه من حبرون فولد أيضا لداود بنون وبنات. (SVD)

2Sm:12:11:

 11  هكذا قال الرب هاأنذا أقيم عليك الشر من بيتك وآخذ نساءك أمام عينيك وأعطيهن لقريبك فيضطجع مع نسائك في عين هذه الشمس. (SVD)                        الكلام مازال عن داوود

2Sm:15:16:

 16  فخرج الملك وجميع بيته وراءه.وترك الملك عشر نساء سراري لحفظ البيت. (SVD)



داوود أيضا له نساء وتزوج بنت شاول مع أنه متزوج



1Sm:18:17:

 17  وقال شاول لداود هو ذا ابنتي الكبيرة ميرب أعطيك إياها امرأة.إنما كن لي ذا بأس وحارب حروب الرب.فان شاول قال لا تكن يدي عليه بل لتكن عليه يد الفلسطينيين. (SVD)



لكن ما هو المهر؟؟؟؟

1Sm:18:27:

 27  حتى قام داود وذهب هو ورجاله وقتل من الفلسطينيين مائتي رجل واتى داود بغلفهم فأكملوها للملك لمصاهرة الملك.فأعطاه شاول ميكال ابنته امرأة. (SVD)



1Sm:25:40:

 40  فجاء عبيد داود إلى ابيجايل إلى الكرمل وكلموها قائلين أن داود قد أرسلنا إليك لكي نتخذك له امرأة. (SVD)

1Sm:25:42:

 42  ثم بادرت وقامت ابيجايل وركبت الحمار مع خمس فتيات لها ذاهبات وراءها وسارت وراء رسل داود وصارت له امرأة. (SVD)

1Sm:27:3:

 3 وأقام داود عند أخيش في جتّ هو ورجاله كل واحد وبيته داود وامرأتاه اخينوعم اليزرعيلية وابيجايل امرأة نابال الكرملية. (SVD)



سليمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان والألف زوجه وسرية

1Kgs:11:3:

 3  وكانت له سبع مئة من النساء السيدات وثلاث مئة من السراري فأمالت نساؤه قلبه. (SVD)





أبيـــــــــــا

2Chr:13:21:

 21  وتشدّد ابيا واتخذ لنفسه أربعة عشرة امرأة وولد اثنين وعشرين ابنا وست عشرة بنتا. (SVD)

Is:4:1:

 1. فتمسك سبع نساء برجل واحد في ذلك اليوم قائلات نأكل خبزنا ونلبس ثيابنا.ليدع فقط اسمك علينا.انزع عارنا (SVD)



لاوي أيضا له سرية

Jgs:19:24:

 24  هو ذا ابنتي العذراء وسريته دعوني اخرجهما فأذلوهما وافعلوا بهما ما يحسن في أعينكم وأما هذا الرجل فلا تعملوا به هذا الأمر القبيح. (SVD)

الجواري

Lk:12:45: 45  ولكن أن قال ذلك العبد في قلبه سيدي يبطئ قدومه.فيبتدئ يضرب الغلمان والجواري ويأكل ويشرب ويسكر





فهل من مجيب....
انت تهاجم انبيؤك قبل الأسلام.
احذر


----------



## My Rock (21 يناير 2006)

فعلا ناس دبش... تقرأ و ما تفهم... في امر من الله يبيح زواج المثنى و الثلاث؟ فيا عزوز, هات لي نص من الكتاب المقدس يبيح تعداد الزوجات و الا مشاركتك الي فوق ستعتبر خارجة عن الموضوع و بالتالي تحذف


----------



## Al Rashed (22 يناير 2006)

> فعلا ناس دبش... تقرأ و ما تفهم... في امر من الله يبيح زواج المثنى و الثلاث؟ فيا عزوز, هات لي نص من الكتاب المقدس يبيح تعداد الزوجات و الا مشاركتك الي فوق ستعتبر خارجة عن الموضوع و بالتالي تحذف



طيب لماذا الانبياء تزوجو اكثر من امرأة واحد ؟   هذا هو سؤالي لك  

Gn:31:17:

17. فقام يعقوب وحمل أولاده ونساءه على الجمال. (SVD)

Jgs:8:30:

30 وكان لجدعون سبعون ولدا خارجون من صلبه لأنه كانت له نساء كثيرات. (SVD)

2Sm:12:11:

11 هكذا قال الرب هاأنذا أقيم عليك الشر من بيتك وآخذ نساءك أمام عينيك وأعطيهن لقريبك فيضطجع مع نسائك في عين هذه الشمس. (SVD


1Kgs:11:3:

3 وكانت له سبع مئة من النساء السيدات وثلاث مئة من السراري فأمالت نساؤه قلبه. (SVD)

2Chr:13:21:

21 وتشدّد ابيا واتخذ لنفسه أربعة عشرة امرأة وولد اثنين وعشرين ابنا وست عشرة بنتا. (SVD)


في انتضار الجواب


----------



## استفانوس (24 يناير 2006)

*اخي الحبيب
الذين تقدمت بهم كلهم كانو قبل الشريعة
ومع ذلك وبعد الشريعة من تزوج بامراة ثانية على امراته فهو ارتكب فعل الزنى
والانبياء لم يكونو معصومين عن الخطئ*


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2006)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> طيب لماذا الانبياء تزوجو اكثر من امرأة واحد ؟ هذا هو سؤالي لك
> 
> Gn:31:17:
> 
> ...


 

عليك نور, طرحك للسؤال بهذه الطريقة مقبول

السبب هو ان لم تكن الشريعة قج ازلك في ذلك الحين, يعني لم يصدر امر بالسماح او عدم السماح لتعدد الزوجات, فكان هذا الفعل هو فعل انبياء الله من نفسهم, لا بحسب شريعة من الله تحليل ذلك كما جاء في القرأن, لكن نرى عندما أتت الشريعة منعت تعدد الزوجات و الالتزام بزوجة واحدة كعلاقة مقدسة غير قابلة للكسر 



الان دوكم في الرد على سؤالنا يا احبة الا وهو تعدد الزوجات في السلام...


----------



## Al Rashed (25 يناير 2006)

> الان دوكم في الرد على سؤالنا يا احبة الا وهو تعدد الزوجات في السلام...


اوكي اوضعوا موضوع في حوار الاسلام و احنا بنرد ان شاء الله  

حتى اذا ما رديت انا في غيري بيرد


----------

